# Allen Edmonds run big?



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

I had only heard about Allen Edmonds from my grandfather until I found this board. I have two pairs of dress shoes, one is Sanders, the other is Peal (from Brooks Brothers). Both are a 9.5. I was browsing the clearance section at DSW while waiting for my girlfriend the other day, and saw a few pairs of AEs. I tried on a 9.5, and it was too big. I tried a 9, and it was still a little too big. The 8.5 seemed like the best fit. Do AEs run bigger than other brands, or is something else going on here?


----------



## eamuscatuli3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've never noticed this, but then again, I've never worn Sanders or Peal. All of my AEs have seemingly been true to size.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

AE's are made on a variety of lasts, and it might just have been a last/shoe that didn't fit your foot well. Also, AE's come in a number of widths so definately check the width if you're shopping off price.

-spence


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

I have never noticed this either and five pairs of AE. They may have been seconds due to sizing issues, hence their appearance at DSW.
[email protected]


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

Spence said:


> AE's are made on a variety of lasts, and it might just have been a last/shoe that didn't fit your foot well. Also, AE's come in a number of widths so definately check the width if you're shopping off price.
> 
> -spence


Thank you for this information. I did not know what a "last" was, but I googled it and found on AE's website.

And thank you to the other gentlemen, I will look in my usual size and check the width if I decide to buy a pair on eBay.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It depends on the style. My Thayer monk straps are a half size smaller than I normally wear.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> It depends on the style. My Thayer monk straps are a half size smaller than I normally wear.


Agreed, it depends on the last. For instance in the Park Ave I'm a 10.5B but in the monks I just picked up I'm a 10B.


----------



## LeverTime (Nov 8, 2008)

I am in grad school, so I am more of a thrift store and eBay shopper. These seem hard to determine a good fit from the size; maybe I should buy new.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

I've also found AEs to run big. I wear a 10.5 EE (or EEEE) in tennis shoes, and a 10 or 10.5 in most other dress shoes, hiking boots, etc. I have a pair of 9.5 EEE Park Ave. and a pair of 9 EEE Wilbert that both fit perfectly. The PA were from Nordstroms and the Wilberts from JAB, so they are not seconds.


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

My AEs (Bryon, Weybridge, Park Avenues, all on different lasts) fit true to my US 13D size, although the width does vary between them.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

cbender said:


> I've also found AEs to run big. I wear a 10.5 EE (or EEEE) in tennis shoes, and a 10 or 10.5 in most other dress shoes, hiking boots, etc. I have a pair of 9.5 EEE Park Ave. and a pair of 9 EEE Wilbert that both fit perfectly. The PA were from Nordstroms and the Wilberts from JAB, so they are not seconds.


That's because tennis shoes run small, especially Nike.


----------



## cbender (Dec 5, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> That's because tennis shoes run small, especially Nike.


I don't wear Nike - they are too small; only Asics are consistently wide enough.

I'm wearing an ancient pair of Dexters right now that are marked 10.5; my toes go right to the end. I have a pair of Johnston & Murphy blutchers that are a 10 W. I have a pair of Garmont boots that are a 10W, and are a perfect fit for 15 mile hikes. I'm pretty sure my ice skates are a 9.5, but those are supposed to be numbingly tight.

So my experience is definately that AE runs bigger than other footwear (although I haven't tried all the lasts). This is no big deal, except it makes ordering online difficult.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have found that most US shoes run big, especially in width ....*

I have one pair of A-E Spectators which are too wide in my normal D width. I couldn't find the C width so I just have to wear the D width with wool socks and inserts. J&M and Cole Haan also run too wide, especially Cole-Haan which I can walk out of when walking fast or dancing.

As a consequence, I usually wear C&J handgrades. These fit pretty well, but other English shoes, such as Loakes are much too wide. The last which the shoe is made on really matters. I guess rtw is hard to fit on narrow feet, as are those with super wide feet.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

cbender said:


> So my experience is definately that AE runs bigger than other footwear (although I haven't tried all the lasts). This is no big deal, except it makes ordering online difficult.


other than trying them on in person at a local store, the best suggestion I can make is to buy online from a store with a fairly liberal retaun policy and order a couple of pairs in likely sizes. Keep the one the fits, send back the others.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a pair of AE Park Avenues that are very true to size and very comfortable.

The only shoes I've ever had sizing problems with was the Alden All-Weather Walkers, which are on the Barrie Last. I had to go down a half size on those.

(Oh, my! This post made me a Super Member! Do I need to get fitted for a cape? )


----------

